# New Here



## StuartH (May 25, 2008)

Hi all new here and new to mantids!..Got my first yesterday,a female indian I believe..will post pics shortly..look forward to being regular visitor on here.


----------



## macro junkie (May 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## pedro92 (May 25, 2008)

Welcome from MONTANA! I hope to see you active here. If you are interested in different species go to the classifieds. Also the search engine here is great and may help you with any questions you have. If you cant find that just ask start some topics. HAve fun in this hobby


----------



## StuartH (May 25, 2008)

Cheers both of you


----------



## ABbuggin (May 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## StuartH (May 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome StuartH! from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

